
6 months with MeteorJS - zero___hero
https://medium.com/@startwithoutanything/6-months-with-meteorjs-44dcea22e875#.ocu6g4pkq
======
sergiotapia
On the money, Meteor is in a bad place at the moment for new people.

Meteor 1.3 is right around the corner, and if you are just jumping into Meteor
you might as well wait for 1.3 since it's drastic change. NPM, ES6, Modules,
etc.

The problem is 1.3 does not have a go-live date. So you're stuck between a
rock and a hard place.

